# Hamdrl Tnt



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Guys and Gals,
Here is yesterday's TNT report:

This TNT was lightly attended. Full track layout was complete 10:30am, TNT activities began 11:00am and were completed 12:30pm. Three HAMDRL members performed TNT and completed the required one pass minimum to qualify for one (1) HAMDRL TNT point each. Participating were Bigmax, D3 and AHR43. No visitors or VIPs were in attendance.

Here is my recommendation on how to fairly award a TNT point:

In order to qualify for one (1) TNT point, setting up a complete course with safety shutdown area is recommended. It is recommended this course be set up at the Track 21 location to maximize onlooker drop-in. However, any HAMDRL agreed upon site may be used. It is also recommended at least one other HAMDRL member be on site to validate the run for point. This should preclude any one HAMDRL member from doing a drop-and-run to gain a series point. Not that anyone uf us would do that, of course... So, let me know if you think this is O.K. or not, along with your reccomendations.

Oh! And we're not trying to gain an unfair advantage on the out-of-towners. Any time a visitor outside an 80mi radius attends a TNT, a visitor point in addition to a TNT point is awarded.
//AC//


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*How about a points page for HAMDRL?????*

Hey AC. If you would like, I can create a Points Page for HAMDRL off of our site. That way anybody can just pop to it to see where they stand. Just email me the currents standings and anytime there is a change in the points and I can update it. Let me know!

Kip


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good idea Slash...*



slash said:


> Hey AC. If you would like, I can create a Points Page for HAMDRL off of our site. That way anybody can just pop to it to see where they stand. Just email me the currents standings and anytime there is a change in the points and I can update it. Let me know!
> 
> Kip


...and thanks for offering. Allow me to 'wait out' on accepting that offer. We need to look at what is the best time to integrate the TNT points with the series points, and how to best do it on the spreadsheet.

I'm thinking it's necessary to integrate the TNT points into the overall series points as they are scored instead of dumping them in at season's end. That way, their will be no suprises for anyone. Probably just add in a column specific to the TNT date. Give me a week or two to play with so we get it right the first time.

What are you guys and gals thoughts on this?
//AC//


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*ALways on the job.*



Thank you AC and Slash! We've come a long way and have a long way to go. I have a strong feeling that some boards to define the strip are in the very near future. Catch net too!

Time for more promotion now that Spring is just around the corner and some Sunshine and warm days with see some 2 sec runs!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ill be running a little behind in the near future guys. I dont want to post my personal business on the net, nor do I really wish to share whats happening. Im going through a tough personal time right now and by the end of the week I may not have internet access. Odds are Ill be moving.

I know you guys well enough to help pick up my slack.

Thanks.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Whatever it is Gary, good luck and best of wishes to you!


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tough times happen*



Gary said:


> Ill be running a little behind in the near future guys. I dont want to post my personal business on the net, nor do I really wish to share whats happening. Im going through a tough personal time right now and by the end of the week I may not have internet access. Odds are Ill be moving.
> 
> I know you guys well enough to help pick up my slack.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Biff,
Been there. Let me know how I can help.
//AC//


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

what kind of boards are you guys needing? just 2X4's or 2X6's,if so,i will supply that.let me know how many and i can run them to you guys.....Paul


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Paul...How about 1x4? They just the right size for setup as well. We will need 68 8' boards. That will cover the shut down area as well. 34 to get the timed area. Call me 832-476-5431.


insaneracin2003 said:


> what kind of boards are you guys needing? just 2X4's or 2X6's,if so,i will supply that.let me know how many and i can run them to you guys.....Paul


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Gary....just call if we can do anything. I hope it all works out.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I agree on the point system. I think it would be manditory that it be a scheduled TNT and that a minimum of 2 members be present. If less than 5 members show up, then the strip can be marked off without the safty boards. Otherwise the safety boards(when we get them) and a safe shutdown area are manditory . If Track 21 has another event in the parking lot or less than 5 members show up, then a shortened course of 66' (1/8 mile) will be allowed. 
Whew, it started short and got longer and longer! Thanks AC and Slash for keeping this offical!



AHR43 said:


> Hey Guys and Gals,
> Here is yesterday's TNT report:
> 
> This TNT was lightly attended. Full track layout was complete 10:30am, TNT activities began 11:00am and were completed 12:30pm. Three HAMDRL members performed TNT and completed the required one pass minimum to qualify for one (1) HAMDRL TNT point each. Participating were Bigmax, D3 and AHR43. No visitors or VIPs were in attendance.
> ...


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Ill be running a little behind in the near future guys. I dont want to post my personal business on the net, nor do I really wish to share whats happening. Im going through a tough personal time right now and by the end of the week I may not have internet access. Odds are Ill be moving.
> 
> I know you guys well enough to help pick up my slack.
> 
> Thanks.


Gary,

PM me or e-mail me if you need some help brother. We have helped so many people in the past - why would it be beyond us to help those in need that help others that needed? You don't have to give me the dirty details just let me know what's needed and I will let you know what I can do.

This too will pass bro!
Peace in da Biff fleece!
PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> I agree on the point system. I think it would be manditory that it be a scheduled TNT and that a minimum of 2 members be present. If less than 5 members show up, then the strip can be marked off without the safty boards. Otherwise the safety boards(when we get them) and a safe shutdown area are manditory . If Track 21 has another event in the parking lot or less than 5 members show up, then a shortened course of 66' (1/8 mile) will be allowed.
> Whew, it started short and got longer and longer! Thanks AC and Slash for keeping this offical!


The problem I see with the 1/8th mile strip would be it wouldnt help test and tune for regular races. Our gearing and other set ups will be totally different. Be great for Gorilla racing though!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

And thanks for the well wish's guys. I think things will be ok.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I was getting ready to start a where's the biff thread and saw this. Head up dude,There ain't no way to take a good man down no matter what.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

dcarter,i can only get my hands on 2x4 or 2x6's all you can get....come and get it or i will deliver.......Paul


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*heh heh*

OK, so who's got a rip saw to make what we need? Good to know when I get ready to build a shed though. 

Drove by Track 21 today and the carnival was packed up and most had already moved on. Back to our original location! Next time I go by again I'm going to stop and see if anyone has a schedule of planned events in the parking lot. Not a big issue due to our next series finally will be a GRB.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Bigmax said:


> OK, so who's got a rip saw to make what we need? Good to know when I get ready to build a shed though.
> 
> Drove by Track 21 today and the carnival was packed up and most had already moved on. Back to our original location! Next time I go by again I'm going to stop and see if anyone has a schedule of planned events in the parking lot. Not a big issue due to our next series finally will be a GRB.


how do you think i built my 24x16 shed only spending abour 100.00 bones....


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*heh heh*

AND you DELIVER!!!!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I am heading out to my Dad's today. I think he would be able to help here. I will ask.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*huh?*



ddcarter3 said:


> I am heading out to my Dad's today. I think he would be able to help here. I will ask.


So you going to ask him help me build my shed?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Anybody have a table saw? Nuttin to rippin down 2x4s!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> I am heading out to my Dad's today. I think he would be able to help here. I will ask.


All we need to do is to set the rip fence at 11/16" to split the 2x4s down the middle providing the kerf is 1/8".

Paul. Are the 2x4s precut 92 5/8" studs or true 8 footers?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*heres some news*

From earlier today,

David is going to ask his dad if he would help us out. He has the tools to cut them. Wait to hear what he said.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> From earlier today,
> 
> David is going to ask his dad if he would help us out. He has the tools to cut them. Wait to hear what he said.


Hookay!

Ill head back to the TV.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Just got back fron Dad's. His table saw blade is not big enough to rip 2x4's. We tried. Sorry.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Thank him for trying.*

Anyone else out there in internet land can help out here?

We will help where we can. Tote that load, Lift that bale! Supervise!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Gary said:


> All we need to do is to set the rip fence at 11/16" to split the 2x4s down the middle providing the kerf is 1/8".
> 
> Paul. Are the 2x4s precut 92 5/8" studs or true 8 footers?


All 8 footers. they will need to be treated if being stored outside...or painted,,,,or both.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

my table saw might be able to rip them too,brb...im going to measure


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

insaneracin2003 said:


> my table saw might be able to rip them too,brb...im going to measure


looks as though i am gonna come about 1" short....story of my life ;-(


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Don't some of the hardware stores have in-store table saws that they can help you rip those there? Might be something to check into.

PD2


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

PD2 said:


> Don't some of the hardware stores have in-store table saws that they can help you rip those there? Might be something to check into.
> 
> PD2


I think they are available if you buy the wood from them.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ill bring home a couple boards tonight,if i can rip them then it is on....i just hope to have 10 fingers when i am done!!!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Dude!*

Be Careful!!

I think it takes a doctor to add 2 more fingers. They are Professionals! Don't try this at home!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Bigmax said:


> Be Careful!!
> 
> I think it takes a doctor to add 2 more fingers. They are Professionals! Don't try this at home!


i might be the 1st casualty of HAMDRL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

insaneracin2003 said:


> looks as though i am gonna come about 1" short....story of my life ;-(


Just flip the lumber over bro!


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*March 4th 2007*

Hey all,
Next HAMDRL TNT (Test and Tune) is March 4th, 10:00am, Track 21. See you there?
//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im tuned! Im ready to race!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*ditto*

I stay ready!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Not tech so placed it here.*

Hey Bolink fans! The original owner of Bolink has reappeared on Ebay with pages upon pages of parts listed for any of you that may be interested. Goes by Big_Daddys_Hobbies as his sellers name. He explains what he has done and plans to do on each of his listings.

For those that have these cars may be in luck to stock up on parts.

Also, Bolink has shared with Slash that they do not intend to bring back any of their drag cars at this time for 2007. So if you were waiting on them to then maybe big daddy can help you.

Go see.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

http://stores.ebay.com/Big-Daddys-Hobbies-and-MORE

That's the link to Big_Daddys_Hobbies store!

SWEET find Biggie!

PD2


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rail is ready for Sunday*

Hey RC drag racers,
The rail is ready to launch for Sunday's TNT. Look for the yellow dot on the cowl. The rail will be testing a 2cell LiPo (actually LiMn) battery. It is cycling to a charge voltage equivalent to a 7cell conventional battery. That, plus the fact that it's lighter weight has the rail scaling in at its lowest ever 39oz should make for an interesting acceleration package.

The LiMn won't get re-charged between runs. I'll be checking the Novak SmartStop installation to see if it sends a stutter signal to the ESC when battery voltage drops to 3.2V per cell (6.4V pack). The SmartStop is also supposed to do a complete ESC shut-down at pack critical 3.0V per cell. Plus, if it's like D3's LiPo, it won't need a charge anyway.

See you there, 10:00am, Track 21.
//AC//


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Alrighty Then!*

Still running the same old packs but will try and give anyone that comes a run for their money. No worries, If one doesn't do it I have others.

Is it Sunday yet?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ill be running a 1/18th scale car!  I need a new servo for the GMS car and might even set up a road course for the XRay!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Sorry to say I will be missing another TNT. Just barely feeling a little better. Today was the first full day of no fever. With the cool weather, I better stay in one more day. I don't want this comming back!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Dang Dude!*

That one put you down big time! I'll just have to keep building my points to catch you.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

ddcarter3 said:


> Sorry to say I will be missing another TNT. Just barely feeling a little better. Today was the first full day of no fever. With the cool weather, I better stay in one more day. I don't want this comming back!


D3,
Get well soon. We'll miss you.
//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I didnt get out of bed untill 11:30 Biggy. Andrea came by and it was a late night.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Put a fork in it*



Gary said:


> I didnt get out of bed untill 11:30 Biggy. Andrea came by and it was a late night.


That was about the time we made our first thunderous pass of the day. Shook you out of bed we did! 

You missed a good session today. We put down traction compund for the first time ever. My rail was really hooking up. Lyn made some good passes too. Catch net concept works; just needs a little refining for next time. We missed you Biff. 

//AC//


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Humm?*



Gary said:


> I didnt get out of bed untill 11:30 Biggy. Andrea came by and it was a late night.


Don't the ladies know that the 1st and 3rd Sunday is a Drag Racing Day? Tell them to come knocking on Fridays. They will inderstand. An all niter. Your a better man than I am. WOO!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

No comments! 

Glad it went well today. Im dying to get back out there but my dang time is so tight working 10 hour days. I had a chance to do my taxes today and thats something I allways love doing.  It wasnt all that bad though. Im getting a whopping $118 back. Beats the heck of what I've been through for the last 4 years with Uncle Sam.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blocked Up*

Hey Biggie,
I have the four cement blocks we need for the catch net. I re-organized the RC workshop yesterday before unloading and freed up what we need. I'll get a length of 4" schedule 40 (or thicker) PVC pipe from THD this week. That will finish out the HAMDRL catch net.
Will you check with Wayne next time you go to Randy's and see if he wants to give up enough loading blankets to wrap around the cement blocks? Thanks.
//AC//


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Cool!!!*

I'm thinking some kind of notch / holes need to be put in the pvc to tie to. I'll check with Wayne.

BTW, AWESOME Runs you made yesterday. Now put that Neo in to see what she does. Add another cell and I can see under 2.0 secs. Your heart can take it.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Catchnet nears completion*



Bigmax said:


> I'm thinking some kind of notch / holes need to be put in the pvc to tie to. I'll check with Wayne.
> 
> BTW, AWESOME Runs you made yesterday. Now put that Neo in to see what she does. Add another cell and I can see under 2.0 secs. Your heart can take it.


LOL bigMax! Yea, my heartrate went up with every launch. The lighter weight combined with the higher pack voltage of the LiMn battery pack REALLY made a difference the first 6ft!

Really good seeing your cars run so consistently yesterday. Your stable of cars is race-ready now!

I'll set up the net across our driveway to check it out. Yea, notches or maybe an eyebolt at the top of each piece of PVC piping to attach the net using bungee cords. I think we want to maintain as much 'give' in the catchnet as we can to absorb the impact and lessen any damage to the car. I'm thinking we can secure the bottom of the net by trapping the tie cord under the cement blocks.
//AC//


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Sounds Good!*

I'm really pleased with the change I made in the FC from nitro to electric. I'm not in the possition to do what I need with nitro to stay on top of things so flashlights for now. The extra inch or 2 the FC has over PM improves the stability to help with higher speeds for sure.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Spread The Word!!!!*

Gonna have to spread the word to all those Legend owners that are just waiting to see if other come out to play with them again. OK FOLKS, Now you don't have to WAIT ANY LONGER!!! Slap a mod in it with 7,8 cells and come out to PLAY!!!!! Roll it in some Koford , leave the same old tires you have on it (I DID!) and PULL THE LEEEVER!!!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Bigmax said:


> Gonna have to spread the word to all those Legend owners that are just waiting to see if other come out to play with them again. OK FOLKS, Now you don't have to WAIT ANY LONGER!!! Slap a mod in it with 7,8 cells and come out to PLAY!!!!! Roll it in some Koford , leave the same old tires you have on it (I DID!) and PULL THE LEEEVER!!!


You talking oval or drag racing there Biggie? Must be drag racing since you mention Kofords. LOL!

Git R Dun!

PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Check this out:





=

That's exactly what we have been talking about as far as what people do, typically. I had even thought about doing something like that - race to there and back and first one back wins kind of thing. That's usually street racing, but still another form of "drag racing" - just street style. 

PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*heh heh*

We could do that too but the koford wears off about 3/4 track so it would be a wilder ride oming back. LOL! Don't need no catch person that way though.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duck! It's an RC drag car*



Bigmax said:


> We could do that too but the koford wears off about 3/4 track so it would be a wilder ride oming back. LOL! Don't need no catch person that way though.


LOL Biggie! Personally, my fun meter got pegged turn marshalling 1/8 scale buggies coming at me 4ft off the ground at 50mph. A return road on a RC drag racing course is risky enough without having the bleeding cars coming back at you with the leeeever pulled!!! I hope you all appreciate the humor in this. 

BTW, about three years ago I formed the TRCBRC (Texas RC Barrel Racing Club). It's an out-and-back timed event patterened after a rodeo barrel racing layout. It sets up on either dirt or hard surface. We used a stopwatch to time the individual runs. Quick set on a construction site - no manicured off-road course - clods and all.

About the same time I also formed the TRCMTC (Texas RC Monster Truck Club). It uses a REAL scale monster truck course - the converging inverted *U* with a center jump over junk RC car bodies. Just like on TV or down at Reliant Stadium. I've often wondered why RC Monster Trucks don't run a course like that. That's what they were designed to do. Track owners have told me it's too hard and/or too expensive to try to maintain a seperate course for MT, so they just run them with the buggies and ST's. The TRCMTC can be either an individual timed event or a two-truck event.

Anyway, those are my variations on timed events for those that just can't bring themselves to race only in a straight line.
//AC//


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*FUN is in FUNNY!*

I'm for all out Drag racing! I will keep my offroad separate.

READY TO PULL THE LEEEEVER ALREADY!!!

How's everyone else coming along on their Hot RODS? Can't wait to see what you have to Drag RACE?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> I'm for all out Drag racing! I will keep my offroad separate.
> 
> READY TO PULL THE LEEEEVER ALREADY!!!
> 
> How's everyone else coming along on their Hot RODS? Can't wait to see what you have to Drag RACE?


I think I got a touch of what David had. Yesterday I felt like CaCa DooDoo but thanks to the miracle of bottled medication, I feel a little better today. (Its OK internet Police. Im slightly over 21!) 

I need a digital servo. Ill prolly order another Polo Digi4 like I have been using and bought for my M18. I noticed some case damage swapping the servo back and forth between the two cars, yanno how that goes! Servo tape, PRY the servo off, re-stick it, lather, rinse repeat!!!

As far as my EE buddy at work goes, he is back from Wisconsin. I mentioned to him today what we want to do and sorta got blown off. The rumor mill has it that he will be sorta busy for awhile taking care of some design "Issues" for the next couple of weeks. For the uninformed that means, take a hike! lol. I can handle the mechanical side of things if anyone can handle the electronic design.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were on the same page Paul! The idea is to draw the RC crowd, give them a place to run and promote the hobby! Its like those "Snow Globes". Shake it up and see where the snow lands!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> I think I got a touch of what David had. Yesterday I felt like CaCa DooDoo but thanks to the miracle of bottled medication, I feel a little better today. (Its OK internet Police. Im slightly over 21!)
> 
> I need a digital servo. Ill prolly order another Polo Digi4 like I have been using and bought for my M18. I noticed some case damage swapping the servo back and forth between the two cars, yanno how that goes! Servo tape, PRY the servo off, re-stick it, lather, rinse repeat!!!
> 
> As far as my EE buddy at work goes, he is back from Wisconsin. I mentioned to him today what we want to do and sorta got blown off. The rumor mill has it that he will be sorta busy for awhile taking care of some design "Issues" for the next couple of weeks. For the uninformed that means, take a hike! lol. I can handle the mechanical side of things if anyone can handle the electronic design.


I hope ya don't get what I had!! I ran fever for 5 days straight and I had meds as well!
Hope ya feel better.
D3


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

AHR43 said:


> LOL Biggie! Personally, my fun meter got pegged turn marshalling 1/8 scale buggies coming at me 4ft off the ground at 50mph. A return road on a RC drag racing course is risky enough without having the bleeding cars coming back at you with the leeeever pulled!!! I hope you all appreciate the humor in this.
> 
> BTW, about three years ago I formed the TRCBRC (Texas RC Barrel Racing Club). It's an out-and-back timed event patterened after a rodeo barrel racing layout. It sets up on either dirt or hard surface. We used a stopwatch to time the individual runs. Quick set on a construction site - no manicured off-road course - clods and all.
> 
> ...


I had something like this in mind a while back. Basher Park. Basica idea - whether you are a new person to RC or old, its a park to run RC's. I was going to setup a dirt drag strip, all sort of sick, twisted jumps that you could take turns airing it out on, and all sorts of things like that. Monster truck mud doggin. Heck I even wanted to setup things like doubles, triples, quads, and more to get all scales to test their skills at jumping the variations. I got about as far as buying www.basherpark.com and that was it. Dream died and life moved on.

I still think that it would be a great idea to have a park just for bashing. Less intimidating than racing. And actually, there are several other areas that I have watched do this - RC Extreme Monster Truck does this by dragging a ramp to their favorite local park. All sorts of things that can be fun with RC. Heck, those guys even do demos at theme parks, march in parades and do all sorts of stuff promoting the hobby.

Thoughts are endless.....

PD2


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I want to do a PARADE!!!:birthday2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hummmm?*

A parade going 132 feet in 2.2 seconds. Now that is a PARADE!!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL!!! Always the commodian's around here. hehehehe

I'm talking monster trucks doing jump demos, wheelie demos and things like that. At the theme parks they built big ramps that they would do long jumps and high jumps. Sick and twisted stuff cause most of it was either two guys catching your car in a blanket or they were just letting them drop to the asphalt. Needless to say theses guys did not care if there was any broken parts cause they would tally it up and rack up the parts loss to people gain.

So who's ready to go do this? LOL!!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*heh heh*

I'm all for promoting but it will have to be a HUGE blanket for catching mine. Not into self destruction. I'll demo how when koford wears off how the hotrod can do donuts. A track setup in a mall (inside or out) and do some hotlaps is still a consideration. Might even be able to get a Legends to hook up again. Speck motor and 4 speck cells. Did it once and can do it again. All those nostalgic coupes and sedans on the track at one time rubbing paint is pretty cool if I do say so myself.

Oh, this is an HAMDRL thread! Is it the 3rd SUNDAY YET?!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> LOL!!! Always the commodian's around here. hehehehe
> 
> I'm talking monster trucks doing jump demos, wheelie demos and things like that. At the theme parks they built big ramps that they would do long jumps and high jumps. Sick and twisted stuff cause most of it was either two guys catching your car in a blanket or they were just letting them drop to the asphalt. Needless to say theses guys did not care if there was any broken parts cause they would tally it up and rack up the parts loss to people gain.
> 
> ...


I started a new thread bro! The message isnt getting trough.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Oops!*

Good idea! Just stated my thoughts on that thread.

Drag Racing is Alive in HOUSTON TEXAS!!! TNT? Not Hardly when 2 line up and *PULL THE LEEEEVERS!!!!*


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Good Golly!!!!*

Every one is home on a SATURDAY NIGHT!!!!!!

I WANNA GO OUT AND PLAY!!!!!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Okie Dokie!*

Who else is ready for some Drag Racing?

It's this Sunday Again! The 3rd Sunday of the month.

10:00 A.M. Weather is going to be BEAUTIFUL!!!!

Don't Get Much Better Than This!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ill be spectating and talking biz.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I am ready!!!!
Biggie... The Eagle has landed.
Deliver on Sunday.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Ya Hooo!!!*

Looking to be a fantastic day for some Hot Rodding! Cooler in the morning at the 10:00 start Arrival time and warming a bit for some pavement blistering runs!

Biff knowing only how to run 2.2's can try to keep the Legends running staight if you want. May even bump up the 7 cells to a couple more just to see how it reacts.

I'M SO READY!!! The last 2 weeks have been a little too quiet here on the sites for me. No tomorrow some run time and next week the NHRA Spring Nats! That should help me stay calm a little longer.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> Looking to be a fantastic day for some Hot Rodding! Cooler in the morning at the 10:00 start Arrival time and warming a bit for some pavement blistering runs!
> 
> Biff knowing only how to run 2.2's can try to keep the Legends running staight if you want. May even bump up the 7 cells to a couple more just to see how it reacts.
> 
> I'M SO READY!!! The last 2 weeks have been a little too quiet here on the sites for me. No tomorrow some run time and next week the NHRA Spring Nats! That should help me stay calm a little longer.


Wait untill I get my GMS Top Fueler and strap in my 8x4. 

1.9 @65 mph with 6 cells is within reason I think.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I am looking at that one myself. That fast and parts available as well.:tongue: Gary, Do you have pix of this Top Fueler?


Gary said:


> Wait untill I get my GMS Top Fueler and strap in my 8x4.
> 1.9 @65 mph with 6 cells is within reason I think.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> I am looking at that one myself. That fast and parts available as well.:tongue: Gary, Do you have pix of this Top Fueler?


Yes I do! 

http://www.grandmotorsports.com/dragster.asp


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ill be out that way once my laundry gets dry. About 11:00


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that showed up and contributed today.
//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

AHR43 said:


> Thanks to everyone that showed up and contributed today.
> //AC//


Ill be getting my car ready very soon bro! My interest got re-peaked again today!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*heh heh.*

Funny how it works that way.

I'm ready for some DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*cut and paste from the [Draft] March Newsletter*

*Event Results, March 18, 2007:*

Five members showed. BigMax, D3 and JMack fielded cars. AC and Biff helped in recovering cars. A catch net was not deployed. BigMax made multiple successful runs but is in the market for new battery packs. D3 smoked the ESC on his rail following his first -and only-successful run. JMack launched his wicked 10cell ProMod, but lost traction beyond the 20ft mark and had to shut down. Next TNT, we will use grape soda traction compound full track length. We experienced minor inconveniences with full size cars short-cutting through our track on their way to a local auto parts store. That is one of the drawbacks of parking lot drag racing and not having marker cones or side boards.

//AC//


----------

